

Passengers pay more to jump taxi queue - jdwhit2
http://www.theage.com.au/digital-life/smartphone-apps/passengers-pay-more-to-jump-taxi-queue-20120225-1tv4z.html

======
jdwhit2
The taxi industry is heavily regulated throughout Australia. The article
points out how the powerful lobby group controlled by a few big players makes
competition difficult for new entrants.

